# Long time shadow lurker . . .2012



## rubberband1293 (Jun 17, 2010)

I've been reading and learning from you guys for a couple of years now, but never posted. I just didn't think that what I do is good enough to talk about or share. I've had a home haunt for 7 years now and my gargare and attic are bursting at the seams with home-made and store-bought props. I'm making and buying props all year long and it drives the family crazy. They just don't get it. Anyway, I think I've gotten up the nerve to share some photos of my craziness with you guys. Once the mods allow me, I'll post an album of my best work for you to critique.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

There's no such thing as not good enough - if you like it, that's all that matters!
Glad you came out from the shadows. Can't wait to see your stuff!


----------



## rubberband1293 (Jun 17, 2010)

*Here's a few pictures of my props and stuff!*

I like the layered look when I set up my inside displays.


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

*WOW *I don't know what you were afraid of,
that is some very detailed work, nicely done!!!!

Have you done any animated props????


----------



## rubberband1293 (Jun 17, 2010)

PropBoy said:


> *WOW *I don't know what you were afraid of,
> that is some very detailed work, nicely done!!!!
> 
> Have you done any animated props????


Not yet - but it is on my list to try this year. Not sure what to start with.


----------



## PropBoy (Sep 4, 2008)

what ever sparks your interest.
my 1st pneumatic prop was TCT trash can trama from Death lords site. 
Still have it, still use it, all original parts from when I 1st built it in the 1992


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, rubberband


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forum - you have some fantastic props.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I totally agree with Propboy, you have some amazing set ups.

Greetings and welcome Rubberbandman


----------



## ChildsPlay (Jul 11, 2012)

Dude! You're props are awesome~

I'm glad you decided to share with us


----------



## rubberband1293 (Jun 17, 2010)

Headless said:


> Welcome to the forum - you have some fantastic props.


Thanks! My stuff certainly freaks out a lot of Trick or Treaters!


----------



## rubberband1293 (Jun 17, 2010)

ChildsPlay said:


> Dude! You're props are awesome~
> 
> I'm glad you decided to share with us


Wow - thanks!


----------



## rubberband1293 (Jun 17, 2010)

Here's a link to my album that I was finally able to upload today.

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1188


----------



## rubberband1293 (Jun 17, 2010)

RoxyBlue said:


> Welcome to the forum, rubberband


Thanks! I love your photos! If you ever have a yard sale, please let me know, as I'd love to have some of your props!


----------



## rubberband1293 (Jun 17, 2010)

Bone Dancer said:


> I totally agree with Propboy, you have some amazing set ups.
> 
> Greetings and welcome Rubberbandman


Thanks - I'd love to have some of your props - they are great!


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Welcome to the forum! Your pics are amazing! So glad to have you here to share your experience and wisdom.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Wow Rubberband, you have an amazing eye for detail....Nice props and you are way better than me on so many levels. Welcome to the forum and if you need help making that SAM come to life...just ask!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

I never quite understand the lurkers not jumping into the conversations. Good to see another one come out of hiding.


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

hey rubberband,welcome to the forum,your props are amazing,you are very talented rubberband,thanks for sharing!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum!


----------



## EerieEstate (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice pics! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Wow I love your photos and glad you shared them with us. I'm pretty new here as well so no worries. Enjoy yourself and welcome to the forums!


----------



## rubberband1293 (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank you everyone for your kind welcome and remarks! 

Weather permitting this weekend, I'll be working on some tombstones and mucking up a few skulls and another torso (with liquid latex, dryer lint, kleenex and hair). If I like how they turn out, I'll post a couple more photos.


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

I hope that by all the postings here you realize you have nothing to fear! Your work is really good and your contributions will make this forum even better. 

Now get outside and get building!!!


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

Nice work! The cool thing about this place, from my experience, is that no matter what level I or anyone else is at, folks are usually more than willing to help with ideas, offer alternatives, and answer questions.


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow! Welcome///


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Sweeeeet.

It's just that level of cluttered organization (?) I'm looking for in my voodoo shack this year. Thanks for the visuals!


----------



## scarrycher (May 30, 2012)

wow! I cant for the life of me figure out why you didnt post earlier your stuff is awsume!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome and Wow! You have some amazing stuff!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

hedg12 said:


> There's no such thing as not good enough - if you like it, that's all that matters!
> Glad you came out from the shadows. Can't wait to see your stuff!


Hedg is wrong. There is a "not good enough" and that is not putting up any display at all. Welcome to the madhouse and our shared obsession.

Your stuff is really good, by the way. Love the lab and that green horror garden. Nice pics.


----------



## sparky (Dec 7, 2006)

This is the place to finally SPILL YOUR GUTS, just like a support group for any other obsession this is the place to let it out, just let it out ! Welcome to our group ! Meetings are everyday and any time ! Welcome Rubberband ! That is some good stuff you made there,looks great.


----------



## haunt on hannum (Sep 26, 2012)

oh man i like it a lot


----------



## Cat_Bones (Jun 1, 2012)

Wow don't know why you were hesitant your displays look great. I especially like the dining room table and the multi colored toxic barrels


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

You h ave some really great props. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## rubberband1293 (Jun 17, 2010)

Finally got the house decorated! Take a look . . .

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1260


----------



## rubberband1293 (Jun 17, 2010)

*My madness has worsened . . . .*

My collection continues to grow. Everything I buy gets a corpsing treatment either with kleenex, dryer lint and latex or staining. Since last year I've added more items from the "natural world." My laboratory spreads across my coffee table, and antique dresser, my mantel and a buffet table. I have deer skulls, cow skulls, a beaver skull, an alligator head and feet, snake eggs (hatched out), porcupine qulls, an armadillo shell, a snapping turtle shell, a small turtle shell, crab claws, salt-dried frogs, horseshoe crabs, a skunk hide, tree roots stained red, a puffer fish, coyote teeth, bear claws, pheasant feet, preserved insects and even an air-dried blue bird! I've also gotten a good number of vintage surgical utensils to add that something extra to my displays. I've put together my own vampire hunting kit which is better than anyone you can find on ebay if I do say so myself.

It's taken a total of 4 days to get everything inside and outside the house decorated the way I want/like it. The wife and kids can't wait until November so the house can get back to normal. Take a look at my 2012 photos - hope your madness isn't as bad as mine!

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1260


----------

